# Questions regarding library CDs



## richardt4520 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a few tracks in a few of commercial libraries and want to increase that number. Dan Graham from Dronar wrote a multi-part column regarding his success with approaching libraries with completed CDs of material in line with what the library focuses on. He mentioned that it was crucial in developing a relationship with some of them and that's what got him out of the gate. Has anyone else been successful with this strategy and if so, how many tracks did you include? Did the CD have commercial artwork or was it more pedestrian? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 19, 2018)

Nowadays it's not physical CDs, but albums. And, it depends on the library you ask. If you create a 10-12 track album (ideally with alternate mixes) with stuff they can use, then chances are higher to take you on board.

Some libraries prefer single tracks, so, try it out. I'm creating an album to pitch.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 20, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> If you create a 10-12 track album (ideally with alternate mixes) with stuff they can use, then chances are higher to take you on board.



Yes, this is typically the case (from my experience). But instead of pitching a completed album, I would submit a few completed tracks and see if they bite. If they do, they will contract the composer to write/produce a full album based upon a certain theme; and with alternate track version (usually 60's and 30's). The only real downside is that it will be an exclusive deal...meaning they have exclusive rights to the material.

Regarding CD's, they are pretty much ancient history now. I personally wouldn't concentrate on compiling your own albums unless you plan on selling them as your own music library. Chances are, the companies you pitch to will probably only like a few of tracks, or may ask you to change a lot of elements.


----------



## richardt4520 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the insight guys! Really appreciate it!


----------

